# Catching up



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Been a busy busy 2nd half of the year. i have now carved over 500 total Polish Eagles in various styles between the Etsy store, the Village craft store, and Polish Festivals. This is by far this year's most popular Polish Eagle with over 90% having personalized family names carved. Also had a request for a memorial plaque. The man was a devoted Arizona Cardinals and Toronto Blue jays fan. Measures 14 x 21, cut from 5/4 oak and the swirley font and text was picked by the buyer.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You always do such nice work, John! And apparently quite prolific, as well.


----------



## Jake229 (Aug 13, 2021)

Very nice work sir! May I ask what you are using for CNC router?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice John.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jake229 said:


> Very nice work sir! May I ask what you are using for CNC router?


Avid Pro4848


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

Great work John! Hope all is well. 

Mike


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Fine work.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really nice as always. You have tapped a great niche market.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Way to go John . Sounds like you’ve really cornered the Polish market


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks to be a solid business based on excellent work. All the best for the New Year.

cheers
Jon


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow you have been busy. Nice work John.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

They look good John. It will be interesting to see what those numbers look like next year.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow John, you have really refined the final product, very nice quality. it looks like you have also upped your game on your painting skills, the birds look great! That trip to Alaska really paid off...
hope you continue to grow!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

TimPa said:


> Wow John, you have really refined the final product, very nice quality. it looks like you have also upped your game on your painting skills, the birds look great! That trip to Alaska really paid off...
> hope you continue to grow!


Thanx 

Scott said I was the best of the worst students he has had. Wish I could have spent more time up there with him. He's a wealth of knowledge and knows a lot of little "tricks".


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL! 

if memory serves, you were the best student he had in that class!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Not me, that's for sure. I can't paint a wall with a roller.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You sure as heck didn't do that painting with a roller. Nice work and the birds look great too.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Not hard to see why the Eagles are a big seller, they’re beautiful! I would not have picked up on the sports team tie in to the second one. I woulda thunk someone liked birds or was an outdoors person.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Artie, I just did what the lady wanted. I'm assuming (that's dangerous) it will be a decorative wall hanging that has a special subtle meaning to the recipient. It was liked and paid for.


----------

